# Our Homemade Duck Blind!  Almost Finished!  - Pictures!



## JNW (Nov 14, 2010)

So, my friend Brandon (BHud) and I have been working on our duck blind off-and-on for the past few months.  We've finally started putting the finishing touches on it (brush, paint, etc.), but it's solid as a rock!

Getting it ready just in time for duck season!  All we need is our dog ramp and some more brush.....oh yeah, and some ducks!

(Sorry for the time gap in between putting in the floor and the semi-finished product.  Worked until dark many nights, so it was hard to take pictures).  Can't help but include a picture of my new duck dog, Cabela!  Next season, she'll be sitting right next to us!

We'll post an update once we put in the dog ramp, paint some tree stencils on the back, and put up more brush.  Hope you enjoy!


----------



## JNW (Nov 14, 2010)

A picture from a different angle. 

6 ft by 13 ft.  Plenty of room for us, our ladies, and the dogs!


----------



## wingding (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks good! It's amazing what we will do to kill some ducks.


----------



## tashwoo (Nov 14, 2010)

looks great. did you concrete in the posts or just sink them in the ground, i noticed you had quickcrete bags.


----------



## JNW (Nov 14, 2010)

tashwoo said:


> looks great. did you concrete in the posts or just sink them in the ground, i noticed you had quickcrete bags.



We concreted them in.  It's hard to explain, but here's how we did it:

The area we built the blind is in about 2-3 feet of water.  We took shovels and dug out as much of the "muck" as we could to get to harder ground.  We took a bucket (one for each post) and cut a hole in the bottom of it the size of the post.  Once we hit harder ground, we dug out sections the size of the buckets we used.

We put the post into the hole in the bucket to "semi-seal" it back up.  We filled the bucket with concrete, and sunk the bucket as far down as it would go (into the hole we dug, which was at this point about 4 feet under water).

We took a sledge hammer and drove the 12 foot posts all the way down (talk about blood, sweat, and tears).

Seems to have worked quite well.  We'll see in a couple years. 

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## Burritoboy (Nov 14, 2010)

JNW said:


> We concreted them in.  It's hard to explain, but here's how we did it:
> 
> Seems to have worked quite well.  We'll see in a couple years.
> 
> Thanks for the comments guys!



It will hold great.  I have done something similar before, just without cutting a hole in the bottom of the bucket.   When you framed out the blind the cross bracing is what will secure it all together.  

It looks great, nice job.


----------



## HuntNTails (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks great. We've been talking about doing something like that. This would have been the year cause our main pond is almost dry.


----------



## gsubo (Nov 14, 2010)

Me and a buddy did this in one of the swamps that was covered up last year with birds. Spent many hours this summer clearing the duck pond for shooting and building the blind.  We've yet to see a drop of water in the swamp this fall..


----------



## JNW (Nov 14, 2010)

gsubo said:


> Me and a buddy did this in one of the swamps that was covered up last year with birds. Spent many hours this summer clearing the duck pond for shooting and building the blind.  We've yet to see a drop of water in the swamp this fall..



Man that stinks!  Maybe luck will turn around and we'll get some precipitation headed your way.

You could always deer hunt out of it!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 15, 2010)

Great job guys. to camo it find you some bambo. It will last all year and you will disapeir in it. 
Good Luck
Larry


----------



## rifleroom (Nov 15, 2010)

That should be enough for your coffee pot too! Good Job, Looks Great!


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 15, 2010)

JNW said:


> A picture from a different angle.
> 
> 6 ft by 13 ft.  Plenty of room for us, our ladies, and the dogs!



Ladies? Well, that should cut down on people wanting to tag along...


----------



## JNW (Nov 16, 2010)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Great job guys. to camo it find you some bambo. It will last all year and you will disapeir in it.
> Good Luck
> Larry



That's a great idea.  There is bamboo on the property, too.


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Nov 16, 2010)

JNW said:


> A picture from a different angle.
> 
> 6 ft by 13 ft.  Plenty of room for us, our ladies, and the dogs!



ALL U NEED NOW IS DUCKS!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 16, 2010)

All you need is Power, a Recliner, a big screen and cooler of cold drinks and if there is no ducks , at lease you can watch a duck commander dvd. 
Good luck 
Larry


----------



## vrooom (Nov 16, 2010)

Is that in GA?


----------



## JNW (Nov 17, 2010)

vrooom said:


> Is that in GA?



Yep.  Private pond with lots of wood ducks and geese.  Let's hope for a good season!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 17, 2010)

Bambo is the best camo for duck blinds. because you can see out and the ducks cant see in.
Good Luck
Larry


----------



## anyduckado (Nov 19, 2010)

That thing sticks out like a sore thumb. You need to cover it up more.


----------



## JNW (Nov 19, 2010)

anyduckado said:


> That thing sticks out like a sore thumb. You need to cover it up more.



Agreed.  Every time we go to the property, we cover it up with more brush.  Soon, it will not look like it does.


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 19, 2010)

I would paint some light patches on the back wall to break up the dark rectangle.  Your head/shoulders will be noticeable against the dar backdrop I think.  Some grass hanging down inside would be ideal and it won't be uncomfortable to lean back against.

Nice setup, let me know if you ever need another gun.


----------



## JDubya (Nov 20, 2010)

*and yours?*



anyduckado said:


> That thing sticks out like a sore thumb. You need to cover it up more.



Pics of yours you constructed? 

I agree with another poster on this thread, the back wall needs something lighter to contrast it....but I give the camo an 8/10 on the outside esp given the size.


----------



## anyduckado (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't have any pics.  Sorry.. You guys have the right idea.  I would buy some Avery real grass or something like it.  Take some limbs or small sweet gum trees and lean them against the sides/ back.  You want the blind to disappear and look as natural as possible.  Good luck.


----------



## JNW (Nov 22, 2010)

anyduckado said:


> I don't have any pics.  Sorry.. You guys have the right idea.  I would buy some Avery real grass or something like it.  Take some limbs or small sweet gum trees and lean them against the sides/ back.  You want the blind to disappear and look as natural as possible.  Good luck.



We've been looking at some raffia grass to fill in the gaps.  Any ideas on where to get some cheap?


----------



## savannahsdad (Nov 23, 2010)

great looking blind!


----------



## decoyed (Nov 23, 2010)

JNW said:


> We've been looking at some raffia grass to fill in the gaps.  Any ideas on where to get some cheap?



layers of natural cover that you find right there.  Nothing better in my opinion.  Staple chicken wire or some type of wire around and up top then start weaving and layering till its brushed.  Look at it from a distance till it dissappears, then add a couple more layers.  Gonna look good. Nice work!


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 23, 2010)

You just need a small amount so Wal Mart in Dawsonville has some.  Look in the fabrics and fake flower section.  Also craft stores have it too.  You can also spray paint it to add some depth and knock the light tan shine off it.

I agree that natural materials are great.


----------



## anyduckado (Nov 26, 2010)

Check out Macks, they have almost anything you need.  The chicken wire or even a soccer net will work great for material attachment.  Before I hunt a spot I try to match up the camo with the surrounding.  A lot of times I'll camo the blind or my boat the morning of the hunt, you can find lots of grass/weeds/ dead trees to use.   Good luck. Post some pics when ya'll finish.


----------



## Dub (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm very impressed.

Not just with the awesome blind....the fact that you've got gals that'll brave the cold and get up crazy early to duck hunt.  Those are keepers, gents, real keepers.  That cute little puppy is how you probably lure them into going. 

No doubt that was a lot of hard work.

How many snakes did you whack with the shovels during the project?



Great looking blind.  Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Nov 28, 2010)

JNW said:


> We've been looking at some raffia grass to fill in the gaps.  Any ideas on where to get some cheap?



Joesph M. Sterns Company, Take to Nancy she will help you out. Best colors are Timber and olive. Olive is the best I think. Google The name above to get thier Number.
Good Luck
Larry

PS I would use Bamboo, Look around and find some big stuff it grows 20ft tall. If you find it,ask land owners they will let you get all you want. You cant get more natural than that.


----------

